# Zwei Lankabel verbinden



## blauebanane (24. November 2011)

Hallo,
habe mein Kabel vom Router kompliziert zu meinem PC verlegt, nun steht der 2 meter weiter und das kabel ist etwas kurz.
Kann ich mit sowas:
Netzwerk Verlängerung - Kupplung zum verbinden von 2: Amazon.de: Elektronik
ein zweites dranhängen? Leidet die Verbindung oder gibt es aussetzer?


----------



## Dexter74 (24. November 2011)

dürfte sich wohl ähnlich den Y-Kabeln bei meinem letzten AG verhalten und da gab es keine Probleme


----------



## Supeq (24. November 2011)

Wielang ist das Kabel denn? Im Zweifel würd ich eher n längeres kaufen als auf so eine Bastellösung zu setzen!


----------



## blauebanane (24. November 2011)

Das Kabel (20m glaub ich) musste vom Router über den Dachboden dann kurz durch die wand in das zimmer verlegt werden, wo es auch noch hinter der Fußleiste herläuft. Das Gebastel werd ich mir nicht nochmal antun


----------



## Supeq (24. November 2011)

Das is verständlich  Joa aber dann solltest mit dem Adapter hinkommen^^


----------



## Chron-O-John (24. November 2011)

So ein Verbinder ist überhaupt kein Problem, besonders bei so kurzen Verbindungen. Wird ja in großen gebäuden auch gemacht (dort halt mit Patchpanels)


----------

